# 5 month Maltese, behind in training.



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

Our pup wasn't given the time and attention that is needed to properly train a puppy. He's 5 months old and was often left alone, most of the day, by an owner who "doesn't believe in crates." Don't even get me started on that. Basically, my question is, where do I start now? He has a few accidents throughout the day.. usually poops. Every time I take him out, he goes at least pee, and sometimes poop. He will be crated here... I just don't know how to properly go about it all.

Any advice?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You treat him like any other brand new puppy. You realize it will likely take longer for him to catch on because he has a few months of reward history for incorrect behaviors. Here is a link with instructions. Follow them to a T and you will have results. 
House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training

If he is having accidents, you are failing him. He should be actively supervised after you know he has gone potty or else he should be confined. Many people also have luck tethering the dog to them so it can be out but cannot wander off to have an accidents. Feeding on a schedule and having a daily schedule will help speed things up.


----------



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks so much. I will def try this method. =) I already feel better, as I am preparing dinner, and Chase is in his crate, so I know he isn't getting into anything, or pottying.


----------

